# We're Back!!!



## Nathan

Well, the trip is over! We visited Sand Dunes NP, Black Canyon of the Gunnison NP, Durango (including the Silverton train), Moab, Canyonlands NP, Arches NP, Dinosaur NM, and Rocky Mountain NP. The F350 dragged 12k lbs and over 100 sq ft of frontal area everywhere without a hitch. Worst fuel economy was a headwind in Kasas at ~7.5mpg. However, the road was empty and I was getting impatient, so I was doing 75mph into that headwind.









The best fuel economy was Illinois where I did 55mph and got 11.5mpg. Interestingly, the second best fuel economy was Colorado, where I got a reliable 10.5 mpg climbing the passes (as long as you average the consumption over the entire pass







). Above 10,000 ft, or when starting up on 5% and greater grade, the truck felt very sluggish until the turbo kicked in. Then the pull was more than acceptable, and acutally quite amazing when, in RMNP, I was stopped on at least a 6% grade, and had to accelerate 20,000 lbs while at ~10,000 ft, and the truck actually out accelerated the car in front of me and I had to back off on the throttle.








Overall, it looks like I lost about 1 mpg in the plains over the OB, but less than that in the mountains.

As for anyone worried about decending grades in the mountains, if you have tow/haul, don't worry. The truck held speed on all descents, except the one comming out of the Black Canyon. The trick there, was that it didn't want to lock me into 1st gear, so I simply left it in tow haul, slowed to 15mph (the speed limit for the curves), pulled the shifter into 1st and let it go from there. Simply amazing to let the system work and see how well it controls speeds. This is of course with a Ford, but I hear the others work just as well.

The only issues we had were due to road vibration shaking things loose on the trailer (mostly screws that were easily re-installed), some decent size crapes to the roof due to low trees in the campground in RMNP, and one rock that got the widshield right in my line of view on the last day of the trip.







(We'll be calling the insurance company tomorrow)

So, there you have it. Safe travels everyone, I am done with that for the summer!









*Ok, here's a link to a few of the pictures: Vacation 2009* (I only uploaded ~10% of the acutal pictures taken







)


----------



## clarkely

Awesome that you had a good trip and made it home safely!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Glad to hear you had a great time.

We picked up a rock chip on our trip to Michigan...got back and had them fix the chip vs replace the window. No cost to me..not even a deductible.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Glad to hear you had a great time.
> 
> We picked up a rock chip on our trip to Michigan...got back and had them fix the chip vs replace the window. No cost to me..not even a deductible.


Yeah, I don't think this one is fixable. It immediately send cracks about 0.5" off in several directions. I was mad, but it was thrown by another SD truck (a red one), so I guess I can't get too upset.... I bet I've thrown a few of my own when I don't have the Rock catcher (5'er) behind me.


----------



## California Jim

Welcome back Nathan. You almost have the whole map colored in now


----------



## folsom_five

Nathan,
Glad you had a safe trip. They do seem to go by quickly. 
As for your rock chip, I was told by my ins co that they can typically fix cracks smaller than a dollar bill. BUT, if is in your line of sight they say they won't fix it and must be replaced


----------



## Nathan

California Jim said:


> Welcome back Nathan. You almost have the whole map colored in now


Good point, better update that signature map! BTW, it's for the DW and I (We have to have both been to the states together). The kids are lacking some of the states, although I think the DS has 27 out of 50 now....


----------



## Sayonara

Welcome back !!! Glad the trip was a safe one with no (or little) issues.


----------



## BlueWedge

Sounds like a great trip. Do you have any photos ?


----------



## Nathan

BlueWedge said:


> Sounds like a great trip. Do you have any photos ?


Uh, yeah, about 1200, so just let me sift through them a bit first.


----------



## Nathan

Ok, and for the official results on Fuel Consumption:

As a reference, last year with the OB 28RSDS, we finished off the trip at 10.016 mpg.

Drumroll please: ........

*8.979 mpg *









That's a total of just over 480 gallons of Diesel fuel consumed at an average cost of ~$2.59.
Not cheap, but a lot cheaper than last year due to the gas price difference!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Refreshed? Hope it was very relaxing.....Welcome back.

Rick


----------



## folsom_five

Nathan said:


> Ok, and for the official results on Fuel Consumption:
> 
> As a reference, last year with the OB 28RSDS, we finished off the trip at 10.016 mpg.
> 
> Drumroll please: ........
> 
> *8.979 mpg *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a total of just over 480 gallons of Diesel fuel consumed at an average cost of ~$2.59.
> Not cheap, but a lot cheaper than last year due to the gas price difference!!!


That doesn't seem too bad considering the brick wall you are towing. 
I'll be interested to see what my final mpg is... I haven't wanted to figure it out until we completed our trip, but so far the 'lie-o-meter' in the truck is telling me ~10.5mpg


----------



## Nathan

Ok, here's a link to a few of the pictures: Vacation 2009 (I only uploaded ~10% of the acutal pictures taken )


----------



## Fanatical1

Great pictures!









You have a great looking family too!!

Mark


----------



## BlueWedge

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mswalt

Some great pictures! I envy your trip and the chance to build lifetime memories like that.

I enjoyed them. Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## psychodad

Awesome pictures. BTW, nice looking family you have there. Looks like they where having fun.


----------



## Nathan

Thanks all. Yes, it was a good time and the kids really enjoyed it!


----------



## Juan

great pictures.....great family.....great times!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara

Great pictures Nathan !! Cant wait to get out there in the next year or 2.


----------

